# fifty shade of grey



## Ryan Thang To (17 Feb 2015)

anyone got drag into watching the film and what you thought about it? lol

cheers
ryan


----------



## Jose (17 Feb 2015)

I did LOL. I think we were 5 men and maybe 100 women. Ive got a theory. I think men have developed a resistance to this types of movies due to watching too much porn. So its really our own fault for not liking it.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Feb 2015)

Hahah there was some guys but definitely more lady and for some reason alot of older womens. i only went because my brother was going but it was interesting to watch. i don't mind being mr grey hahah


----------



## Jose (17 Feb 2015)

legytt said:


> Hahah there was some guys but definitely more lady and for some reason alot of older womens. i only went because my brother was going but it was interesting to watch. i don't mind being mr grey hahah


Whatever the reason mate, you were there. But yeah its a nice social experiment imo.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Feb 2015)

i didn't mind as long i had someone to go with. she once ask me to watch magic mike on dvd and i was like HELL NO!!!!!


----------



## Jose (17 Feb 2015)




----------



## naughtymoose (17 Feb 2015)

My missus went with some girlie mates. Apparently, she kept thinking to herself 'Oooh, I've got those/done that' etc etc.

Nowe you know why they call me 'naughty'...


----------



## Jose (17 Feb 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> My missus went with some girlie mates. Apparently, she kept thinking to herself 'Oooh, I've got those/done that' etc etc.
> Nowe you know why they call me 'naughty'...



Hahaha now we know more than we should.


----------



## sanj (17 Feb 2015)

I am surprised at the number of men I know going to watch this trash ehem film. Well maybe, just maybe it is a good film, but the book i hear was trashy and not well written (all second hand info). I cant see the attraction... anyone explain?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Feb 2015)

that what i heard the writer was rubbish but the film wasn't too bad. make you feel like you want rush home quick hahah


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Feb 2015)

We might have to put some censoring on this thread!!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Feb 2015)




----------



## Jose (17 Feb 2015)

I cant really recommend the film. It bored the shades out of me. I havent read the book though.


----------



## alto (17 Feb 2015)

Jose said:


> I havent read the book though.



The interwebz parodies are more interesting (disclaimer: I only skimmed _50 SofG_ for 5 minutes, there is a remote possibility that provided an unfair assessment)

This Blogger summarizes the trilogy with a modicum of wit (the original lacks)


----------



## Lindy (17 Feb 2015)

From a womans point of view this is funny seeing you guys talking about what is basically soft porn for women. Men are typically more visual so your porn has pictures. The ladies use their imagination more....
No I haven't read the books or seen the film but if you thought it was trashy you must be leading a sheltered life. I'll never forget the mystery vhs tape that someone stuck through our door when I was a student. Of course we had a look. Now that was trashy...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Feb 2015)

ldcgroomer said:


> From a womans point of view this is funny seeing you guys talking about what is basically soft porn for women. Men are typically more visual so your porn has pictures. The ladies use their imagination more....
> No I haven't read the books or seen the film but if you thought it was trashy you must be leading a sheltered life. I'll never forget the mystery vhs tape that someone stuck through our door when I was a student. Of course we had a look. Now that was trashy...


hahha i would never thought i would watch it but hey when the dvd come out watch it with your husband when your kids are tuck in bed lol


----------



## naughtymoose (18 Feb 2015)

Saw this just now, and can't stop grinning...

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7361/16567477791_fd43431b67_z.jpg


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Feb 2015)

hahahah classic


----------



## ianh (21 Mar 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> Saw this just now, and can't stop grinning...
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7361/16567477791_fd43431b67_z.jpg


Brilliant!


----------



## Ghosty (28 Mar 2015)

i got kicked out for screen mirroring pornhub on my iPad 

Lol just joking, it was ok, but could have been a little better I think the film lacked the magnitude of imagenation that the books had, tbh my gf read the books and was like and I quote
"blahblahblahblah knows what sex people have if they found this kinky, shall we right a book?""

No joke


----------



## dan4x4 (3 Apr 2015)

I'll not be going to see this but I can't wait for the new 007 film 

Honestly I'd rather punch myself in the face than watch that 50 shades lol! haha @ naughtymoose pic that is mint.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Apr 2015)

dan4x4 said:


> I'll not be going to see this but I can't wait for the new 007 film
> 
> Honestly I'd rather punch myself in the face than watch that 50 shades lol! haha @ naughtymoose pic that is mint.


Lol


----------



## REDSTEVEO (14 May 2015)

Books were okayish but the film was garbage. I had to go and see it five times before I really knew what was going on!

Small tip for all you single lads, take the book with you next time you are on a crowded train, or a bus or anywhere you might expect there to be lots of women.
I did it and the ladies on the train couldn't wait to talk to me, a real conversation starter if you know what I mean.

Steve.


----------



## kirk (18 May 2015)

ldcgroomer said:


> Men are typically more visual so your porn has pictures. The ladies use their imagination more.....


     I know for certain mine does.  you would have to have great imagination to spend 20 yrs with me


----------



## forever (21 May 2015)

Film was 2 hours of my life I will never get back


----------

